# Why Does Every Curry On Lookism Forums Have An Avi Of...



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2019)

Spoiler












Whenever I see him in an Avi I'm 80% sure the person behind that account is a curry, and I've been correct most of the time. So why exactly do you curries praise him so much???


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 5, 2019)

almost everyone has a pic of something that they want but will never get, like you and me


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 5, 2019)

Suck my big hindu cock


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 5, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> Suck my big hindu cock


Oxymoron


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 5, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> Oxymoron


your mother disagrees


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> your mother disagrees


Statistics disagree


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 5, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Statistics disagree


Post the statistics please. Not that shitty map. Real statistics with mean, median, standard deviation, sample size etc.


----------



## Over (Dec 5, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> big hindu cock


Shitskin hindu cope


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> Post the statistics please. Not that shitty map. Real statistics with mean, median, standard deviation, sample size etc.





Kennisgeving voor omleiding


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

because he is good looking.


----------



## MammothActuary (Dec 5, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a curry and I praise him


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 5, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


Thanks for this lifefuel.
Fuck i brutally dickmog average curry.
Time to slay


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> Thanks for thisl ifefuel.
> Fuck i brutally dickmog average curry.
> Time to slay


Slay in India


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 5, 2019)

he kinda looks like ahaan pandey


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 5, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Slay in India


Hindu sluts can be pretty hot


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> Hindu sluts can be pretty hot


Of course


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> he kinda looks like ahaan pandey


looks nothing like that niogga


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> looks nothing like that niogga


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 5, 2019)

obesecel said:


> almost everyone has a pic of something that they want but will never get, like you and me


I have my avi because of dem delts lmao.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

godsmistake said:


>


dont compare o pry to that nigga


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> dont compare o pry to that nigga


yeah ahaan pandey looks x10 better.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> yeah ahaan pandey looks x10 better.


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 183583


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Kennisgeving voor omleiding



"and erected circumference was 11.46 cm"

is damn thin



MammothActuary said:


> I'm not a curry and I praise him



But you usually use nessmann, others use chico, others barret. But when it's a curry it's always O'pry, this is a mystery that surrounds the blackpill for months and months


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> "and erected circumference was 11.46 cm"
> 
> is damn thin
> 
> ...


You mog them brother. BBC gang has benefits


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 5, 2019)

Ethniks love north Atlantids


----------



## MammothActuary (Dec 5, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> "and erected circumference was 11.46 cm"
> 
> is damn thin
> 
> ...


Yeah that's true. Hmmmm


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 5, 2019)

*Why Does Every Slayer On Lookism Forums Have An Avi Of...*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> *Why Does Every Slayer On Lookism Forums Have An Avi Of...*


You mog Chico


FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 183628


I really wonder why I couldn’t have that eye area


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 5, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


K Promodu
Independent Researcher


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> K Promodu
> Independent Researcher


Your cope levels are off the charts bro


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> You mog Chico
> 
> I really wonder why I couldn’t have that eye area


idk. possibly genetic or enviro. whats both of those like for you man?

that gut has a really low set brow area and good skin or fat around it. very rare from what ive seen in africans. but gigatyrones sometimes have eyes like that.


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 5, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> K Promodu
> Independent Researcher


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> idk. possibly genetic or enviro. whats both of those like for you man?
> 
> that gut has a really low set brow area and good skin or fat around it. very rare from what ive seen in africans. but gigatyrones sometimes have eyes like that.


Genetic I think. My moms eyes are semi hooded but my dad has bug eyes. When I was younger my eyes were hooded


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 5, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Your cope levels are off the charts bro







Given that Herbenick’s study is more recent and rigorous, Rushton and Bogaert’s average values inflate African penile dimensions (erect length and girth) by over 23% while deflating East Asian penile dimensions by over 14% (assuming Herbenick is accurate)


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 5, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Given that Herbenick’s study is more recent and rigorous, Rushton and Bogaert’s average values inflate African penile dimensions (erect length and girth) by over 23% while deflating East Asian penile dimensions by over 14% (assuming Herbenick is accurate)


Link the whole study then


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Given that Herbenick’s study is more recent and rigorous, Rushton and Bogaert’s average values inflate African penile dimensions (erect length and girth) by over 23% while deflating East Asian penile dimensions by over 14% (assuming Herbenick is accurate)



16cm average girth JFL, that guy was fantasizing hard


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 5, 2019)

Would be interesting to map everyone's favorite model to their race and see if there's any correlation.


----------



## Slayer (Dec 5, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> *Why Does Every Slayer On Lookism Forums Have An Avi Of...*


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Link the whole study then


i'll make a thread with all links in it.In the meantime, u can search up the study yourself,the name of the studies are mentioned in my comment




Deliciadecu said:


> 16cm average girth JFL, that guy was fantasizing hard


There is NO empirical evidence to support the myth that blacks have larger penises. The myth is perpetuated by the porn industry and black men. Interestingly, SELF-REPORTED studies backup the myth, which is not surprising, since black men tend to exaggerate their penis size due to self-esteem issues.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Would be interesting to map everyone's favorite model to their race and see if there's any correlation.


you mean face?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Dec 6, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@AbandonShip


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Given that Herbenick’s study is more recent and rigorous, Rushton and Bogaert’s average values inflate African penile dimensions (erect length and girth) by over 23% while deflating East Asian penile dimensions by over 14% (assuming Herbenick is accurate)


Lol, which study is more recent should be dismissed from the argument, especiallyconsidering that hebernick "recent" study was also self reported but this time with instructions distributed using a condom lol

And this is not me advocating for Rushton's research either, his is flawed as well and has been criticised for the racial bias used to insert whites as the perfect, balanced medium. It sounds confusing, as a white supremacist why not used the same level of research bias to claim whites got the bigger pack instead, but his critics claims that direction wouldn't be consistent with his R=k theory anyway (Dr;tl: it suggest that Asians are low T high IQ, blacks are high T low IQ, whites are medium and ideal)




Dante1 said:


> Interestingly, _*SELF-REPORTED*_ studies backup the myth, which is not surprising, since black men tend to exaggerate their penis size due to self-esteem issues.


Shot yourself in the foot with this one. Blacks exaggerated in Herb's "research," did they? Let's keep it 100%, both Herb's and Ruston's are invalid then


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> hebernick "recent" study was also self reported but this time with instructions distributed using a condom lol


i hate to admit it but u are right





TheMewingBBC said:


> both Herb's and Ruston's are invalid then


i am fine with that




TheMewingBBC said:


> And this is not me advocating for Rushton's research either,* his is flawed as well and has been criticised for the racial bias used to insert whites as the perfect, balanced medium*. It sounds confusing, as a white supremacist why not used the same level of research bias to claim whites got the bigger pack instead, but his critics claims that direction wouldn't be consistent with his R=k theory anyway (Dr;tl: it suggest that Asians are low T high IQ, blacks are high T low IQ, whites are medium and ideal)


ding ding ding 
the purpose of these studies is to prove race realism, rushton work was later carried out by lynn


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> i hate to admit it but u are right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless a study is directly measured and examined by physicians themselves, I can't take it serious.

I don't care about studies anyways, all I know is that my dick is 8+ and has been greatly used to satisfy a couple of girls


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> I don't care about studies anyways, all I know is that my dicks is 8+ and has been greatly used to satisfy a couple of girls


mine is 9+ 
get mogged


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> mine is 9+
> get mogged


Cool story, tell me another one


----------



## spark (Dec 6, 2019)

ahaan pandey IS A S


godsmistake said:


> he kinda looks like ahaan pandey


ahaan pandey is a subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 6, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Would be interesting to map everyone's favorite model to their race and see if there's any correlation.








white

in the heart of euRope


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 6, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> View attachment 184254
> 
> 
> white
> ...


Fucking ULTRAMOGGER


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 6, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Fucking ULTRAMOGGER


epidome of warrior skull


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Dec 6, 2019)

obesecel said:


> almost everyone has a pic of something that they want but will never get, like you and me


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 6, 2019)

I don’t know.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Ethniks love north Atlantids






Alll races love North Atlantids they aren't even on. The same species as us


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Alll races love North Atlantids they aren't even on. The same species as us



fetishization. NAS legit have nct on average. subhumanity in a pheno. white skin + dark hair + blue eyes has been undeservedly given credit to north atlandid


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> fetishization. NAS legit have nct on average. subhumanity in a pheno. white skin + dark hair + blue eyes has been undeservedly given credit to north atlandid







North Atlantids are the gigachads of humanity tbqh their are indian versions as well but all races love beautiful phenotypes their very unique


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> North Atlantids are the gigachads of humanity tbqh their are indian versions as well but all races love beautiful phenotypes their very unique


read what I said. the chads you are on about are not always NA


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> read what I said. the chads you are on about are not always NA






Course their are many more tronder nordid is 1 of them a gracile nordid


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> mine is 9+
> get mogged


So you’ve been caught peddling disingenuous crap again? You’re the biggest coper on this site by far. Blacks have bigger dicks, even the BS studies you posted show that there is somewhat of a difference between blacks, whites and Asians 


Your dick isn’t 9+ inches. Quit coping


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> even the BS studies you posted show that there is somewhat of a difference between blacks, whites and Asians


no 0.1 inch dick for your face


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> no 0.1 inch dick for your face


It doesn’t even matter due to the fact that the study you sent is invalid by your own logic

Almost nothing you say holds up in reality bro


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> It doesn’t even matter due to the fact that the study you sent is invalid by your own logic
> 
> Almost nothing you say holds up in reality bro


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


>


Cope with racism all you want, please do.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Cope with racism all you want, please do.


chin to philtrum ratio


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> chin to philtrum ratio


Ok even with all that blacks SMV and PSL mog Pakis. Keep coping man it’s funny


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Ok even with all that blacks SMV and *PSL mog Pakis.* Keep coping man it’s funny


brb no browbridge
brb no chin
brb epitome of shitskin
brb Convex baby feminine forehead
brb Weak or non existent Browbridge
brb Feminine concave noses with none bridge of nose, bulbous and wide very fat nose with big strange shaped nostrils
brb Extremely big lips
brb Shit round big bug eyes
brb Weak Arch Zygo
brb Round Jaw
brb Weak small jaw
brb Feminine round features at all 
credit @OwlGod


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 6, 2019)

the opposite of a stereotypical curry - tall, pale, blue eyes and great contrast


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> the opposite of a stereotypical curry - tall, pale, blue eyes and great contrast


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> brb no browbridge
> brb no chin
> brb epitome of shitskin
> brb Convex baby feminine forehead
> ...











- forward grown maxillas 
- high testosterone features 
- good frame 
- robust bones (more prominent in blacks with recent African ancestry) 
- good skin that ages well 

As I said, keep coping. You sound like a white supremacist Rn


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Cope with racism all you want, please do.


dont worry about this baboon

Fyi hes pakistani, literally the lowest smv smelly streetshitting males on the planet

his very existance is inferior

that alone should change your view on this insect


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> View attachment 184542
> View attachment 184543
> View attachment 184544
> View attachment 184545
> ...


2 of em are mulatto and they all prove every thing which has been pointed out
too much forward isnt ideal and u are using roidcesl to prove they are high T


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> 2 of em are mulatto and they all prove every thing which has been pointed out
> *too much forward* isnt ideal and u are roidcel to prove T theory smh


such a thing has never existed in the history of mankind


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> such a thing has never existed in the history of mankind


too much forward growth is actually a female trait


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> View attachment 184542
> View attachment 184543
> View attachment 184544
> View attachment 184545
> ...


tbh. ill give to you straight.

postive negroid traits:


more likely to have god tier body proportiobs (long limbs, wide shoulders, narrow hips)

more likely to be deep voiced

pls 1+ cranium

wide full lips

decent nose type ( for efficiency not aesthetic) 

high collagen


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> 2 of em are mulatto and they all prove every thing which has been pointed out
> too much forward isnt ideal and u are using roidcesl to prove they are high T


You said weak small jaw, which was disproven. You said feminine round features, which was disproven. You said big bug eyes, which was disproven. I could go on. Black people aren’t ugly and they certainly do mog pakis into the dirt. Keep coping


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> too much forward growth is actually a female trait


major cope. idk who told you that but thats wrong


Blackout.xl said:


> You said weak small jaw, which was disproven. You said feminine round features, which was disproven. You said big bug eyes, which was disproven. I could go on. Black people aren’t ugly and they certainly do mog pakis into the dirt. Keep coping


depends on where. imo pashtuns mog


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> major cope. idk who told you that but thats wrong


females have smaller cranial base which is why they have better forward growth




Blackout.xl said:


> You said weak small jaw, which was disproven. You said feminine round features, which was disproven. You said big bug eyes, which was disproven. I could go on. Black people aren’t ugly and they certainly do mog pakis into the dirt. Keep coping


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> females have smaller cranial base which is why they have better forward growth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184570


thats bs. the most forward grown people on earth are MEN. I have more forward growth than any woman on earth maybe except some mursi tribe


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> females have smaller cranial base which is why they have better forward growth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184570


Yes, because African Americans (40 million people) is representative of all black people (over a billion with diverse ancestry and traits)

Low IQ. Rope

Edit: even the African American in that morph is higher SMV than most pakis


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> females have smaller cranial base which is why they have better forward growth
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184570



what does average paki look like?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Yes, because African Americans (40 million people) is representative of all black people (over a billion with diverse ancestry and traits)
> 
> Low IQ. Rope


imagine coping so hard
here is black male model profile





compare pakistani mm profile





nigger cope by thinking they are superior but psl facial analysis says otherwise


FatJattMofo said:


> what does average paki look like?


depends on the region
it can range from this 






to this


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> imagine coping so hard
> here is black male model profile
> 
> 
> ...


Another cherry pick


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Another cherry pick
> 
> View attachment 184594
> View attachment 184595


yea another cherrypick and tyson chin is still kinda bad


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> yea another cherrypick and tyson is still kinda bad


Tyson beckford still mogs the shit out of the MM you sent


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Tyson beckford still mogs the shit out of the MM you sent


tyson only has better eye area, other guy has a better skull and everything + better frame and height


----------



## KlutchPurpp (Dec 6, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> *pakistani*


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> tyson only has better eye area, other guy has a better skull and everything + better frame and height


Tyson also has a better maxilla. Send the name of the MM you sent


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Tyson also has a better maxilla. Send the name of the MM you sent


so u can cherrypick his bad pic ? 


Spoiler



if u need to cherry-pick then u have already lost



This is the same as lookism days 
Me vs a whole group of blackcels


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> so u can cherrypick his bad pic ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not cherry pick a bad pic. Side profile is cope anyways. The front matters more


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Not cherry pick a bad pic. *Side profile is cope *anyways. The front matters more


if black people had better profile, you wouldn't be saying that


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 6, 2019)

obesecel said:


> almost everyone has a pic of something that they want but will never get, like you and me


*legit thoery ngl tbh. i wish i was high iq like satre or camus*


----------



## Averagecel (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Tyson beckford still mogs the shit out of the MM you sent








That Pakistani male model mogs Tyson to suicide, and I'm sure most women would choose the paki over that nigger.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> if black people had better profile, you wouldn't be saying that


   

Nigga no one cares about side profile. *It’s cope. *

Girls care about your FACE. Modelling agencies Care about your FACE. Your PSL rating is largely determined on your FACE. When people talk to you, they see your FACE. 

Top tier models like Barrett and Chico have had pics where their side profile looked mediocre. Yet they still are incredibly famous. Why? *Because of their face *

The fact that you won’t even disclose the source of your evidence shows me that you’re scared


Averagecel said:


> View attachment 184629
> 
> 
> That Pakistani male model mogs Tyson to suicide, and I'm sure most women would choose the paki over that nigger.


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Top tier models like Barrett and Chico have had pics where their side profile looked mediocre. Yet they still are incredibly famous. Why? *Because of their face *


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 6, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> Suck my big hindu cock





Time Travel said:


> Oxymoron





AbandonShip said:


> your mother disagrees



Made my day


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> females have smaller cranial base which is why they have better forward growth


You can say about any features. {Better eye area, better proportion, etc.)


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> View attachment 184649


Chico’s side profile isn’t top tier in that photo at all. 

Barrett had pics like this of his side profile 



If you think side profile is worth much, you’re a retard. Your frontal profile is much more important. Rating people based off side profile alone is stupid


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> You can say about any features. {Better eye area, better proportion, etc.)



Not necessarily, they have shorter faces, but not better eye area. It's pretty rare for women to have a good eye area


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 6, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> t's pretty rare for women to have a good eye area


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> View attachment 184671


All this proves is that barret either fraud his other profile shot or he got filler 
which just proves the point that profile is imp


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> View attachment 184542
> View attachment 184543
> View attachment 184544
> View attachment 184545
> ...


poo poo pee pee


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> All this proves is that barret either fraud his other profile shot or he got filler
> which just proves the point that profile is imp


Except it doesn’t. Even with his average side profile, he still got spotted by a modelling scout while young. Why? Because of his face. 

You still didn’t address Chico either. Mediocre side profile but still reached the top of the modelling world due to his top tier facial features. Everything you’re saying is retarded


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Except it doesn’t. Even with his average side profile, he still got spotted by a modelling scout while young. Why? Because of his face.
> 
> You still didn’t address Chico either. Mediocre side profile but still reached the top of the modelling world due to his top tier facial features. Everything you’re saying is retarded


Quote me where i said side is more important than front ?
side is still however imp and as far chico profile is concern, he has decent forward growth, which actually disproves "psl meme" that the more forward growht u have the better looking u are
both chico and barret dont have big protruding lips which ruins harmony and make chin look tiny


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 6, 2019)

Man i love race wars


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> Quote me where i said side is more important than front ?
> side is still however imp and as far chico profile is concern, he has decent forward growth, which actually disproves "psl meme" that the more forward growht u have the better looking u are
> both chico and barret dont have big protruding lips which ruins harmony and make chin look tiny


I never said or implied that you said that side profile is more important. However, you are implying that side profile carries significant importance


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> I never said or implied that you said that side profile is more important. However, you are implying that side profile carries significant importance


They do


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 6, 2019)

I gonna have to unwatch my own thread...
again


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> They do


Except they don’t. Chico’s forward growth and jaw isn’t even top tier and he still became a top MM. you just have to not be recessed


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Except they don’t. Chico’s forward growth and jaw isn’t even top tier and he still became a top MM. you just have to not be recessed


you cant really argue an stupid person
I am done.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 6, 2019)

Why this thread became a nigger show? Im feeling in the zoo entering this shit


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 6, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Why this thread became a nigger show? Im feeling in the zoo entering this shit


they were ripping my bro @.*AbandonShip*

i was just lookin out for him for old time's sake


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> they were ripping my bro abandonship.i was just lookin out for him for old time sake



let them cope bro


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 6, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> you cant really argue an stupid person
> I am done.


You’re a retard, legit. Side profile is COPE


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 19, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 19, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Feb 15, 2020)

sorry for being rude in this thread 
@TheMewingBBC @Blackout.xl


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2020)

bumo


----------

